# A few favorite pens



## rhossack (Apr 5, 2013)

Long Click in Black Titanium and BEB







Spalted Maple I stabilized with 30 minute epoxy and finished with a one part moisture curing urethane






Four BOW pens in Birch bowl






Flame Birch Rollerball






Amboyna Long Clicker set


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gorgeous. Gets me stoked to get my lathe on Monday! Wish the freight would deliver sooner! Do you use PennStateIndustries?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2013)

Really nice pens Ron. The bowl is a nice turn too ! Great job on the finish on those pens. First I've heard of stabilizing with Epoxy... Does it soak in or is it a surface treatment?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2013)

I've never even heard of a "long click" much less seen one. Shows you how much I do pens or know about them. THAT, might get even me to turn some pens. Nice pens one and all, but that long click is the way to go for a pen IMO. Beautiful work.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2013)

Nicely done! That long click is about the best pen canvas for showing off a gorgeous piece of wood.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 5, 2013)

They all look great Ron!
Well done.

Les


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 6, 2013)

Great pens! The long click is a great kit. Single barrel and easy to turn. Only one flaw. On the nosecone, the edge is very sharp, so if you overturn it, it will leave a uncomfortable edge. Or if it off center, so you have to be very careful when turning it. 
But, other than that the long click is THE BEST CLICK KIT OUT THERE! It is unbreakable. I had one for about a year. And I ended up break the clip on it, because it got caught it the door receiver thingy, and broke it.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 6, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Gorgeous. Gets me stoked to get my lathe on Monday! Wish the freight would deliver sooner! Do you use PennStateIndustries?


Thanks ... I've bought a couple of their Benjamin Best Chisels and like them a lot. Not too many of their pen kits.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 6, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Really nice pens Ron. The bowl is a nice turn too ! Great job on the finish on those pens.


Thanks ... that was the second bowl I've turned.


> First I've heard of stabilizing with Epoxy... Does it soak in or is it a surface treatment?


I get 30 min epoxy from HF and then mix it with 91% Isopropyl until it is a watery mixture and paint it on with a foam brush.

The porous woods soak it up. This just helps me to turn it and you do use some CA as you turn.

I don't like wasting my cactus juice and save it for the really rotten, falling apart blanks.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks all for the kind words ... I've not done much in the last year and just getting back.



rdabpenman said:


> They all look great Ron!
> Well done.


Hey Les ... you hide out here too?


----------



## rhossack (Apr 6, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> Great pens! The long click is a great kit. Single barrel and easy to turn. Only one flaw. On the nosecone, the edge is very sharp, so if you overturn it, it will leave a uncomfortable edge. Or if it off center, so you have to be very careful when turning it.


Hi James ... you are correct on the 'nosecone/finial'. I usually leave it about 30 thou oversize and then round the edge over so there isn't a blunt end to catch your fingernail. 

heard you scored some YCB <LOL>


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 6, 2013)

rhossack said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous. Gets me stoked to get my lathe on Monday! Wish the freight would deliver sooner! Do you use PennStateIndustries?
> ...


I just bought a set of their Benjamin Best chisels. They seem to be really nice. Where do you get your kits? Im always looking for the best deal on anything. I know PSI has good quality so Im starting with them. Not to say there isnt better out there.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 6, 2013)

Great looking pens. That epoxy trick is one I've never heard of, gonna give it a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------

